# styles of Kenpo Karate



## unidos (Sep 17, 2003)

Are there any different styles of Kenpo Karate besides the Parker system of Kenpo.

If so can I get some info., description, philosophy of the styles the reader is knowledgeable.

Thanks


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 17, 2003)

Just have to do a web search for Tracy Kenpo (a early variant that has exploded across the world), Kempo, Chinese Kenpo, Kempo Ju-Jitsu, American Kenpo (Parker), etc.  There are many posters on this board that are from other "styles".  

Mr. Bishop is very knowledgable about history and variants of Kenpo.

Have fun learning.

-MB


----------

